# Aloris BXA-19 Opinions



## MitMo303 (Jun 10, 2021)

Greetings,
             I have the opportunity to purchase an Aloris BXA-19 knurling tool  for a pretty good price. Issue is that I have searched high and low for reviews/opinions on this specific tool with little result. I only found one person who did not seem all too pleased with it, especially considering the asking price for a new unit. I was wondering if anyone on here has used this tool? Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2021)

It’s a bump knurler although a nice, and would take a really good size lathe. Bigger and heavier than your usual 12x36.


----------



## MitMo303 (Jun 10, 2021)

Perhaps I'm mistaken. I am referring to the adjustable "clamp" style knurling tool from Aloris. I have a pretty stout lathe that should handle bump knurling, but I'd rather not go down that road.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2021)

This is what I saw and it looks like an adjustable bump to me as the jaws don’t seem long enough to really go anything very big.


maybe I got confused by the scale of it and it can handle bigger than I perceive.


----------



## MitMo303 (Jun 10, 2021)

Ahh. Maybe thats my issue. I assumed it was a clamp style. Didnt take into account that it could just be an adjustable bump style knurling tool. Well that changes things. Thanks a bunch for your response.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2021)

I hope I’ve not led you astray. I’m no expert but for me the $300+ price was a no go. But the design is not one us hobby guys aspire to.


----------



## jwmelvin (Jun 10, 2021)

From what I read, that is not a bump knurler and is used with the wheels stradling the work, as a scissor tool. Seems like a pretty stout tool and Aloris specifies a 2" max diameter for the workpiece.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 10, 2021)

I was afraid I didn’t understand the work envelope because there wasnt much to compare to. And where I got the pic there were no spec’s. Still too rich for my blood though.


----------



## MitMo303 (Jun 11, 2021)

I would agree. Not a cheap tool at all. If it wasn't for a good deal on a used tool I probably would look elsewhere. Or, make one myself which has been on the project list for some time. Too many projects, too little time.


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 11, 2021)

I too suffer from too many projects but when I saw the version on Tom’s Techniques site with complete plans it got to the top of the list. That and a Jere Kirkpatrick ball Turner attachment. It’s funny how for me it was more about finding a design I really liked and to hell with the list. Both were a challenge in their own way but have proved to be a game changer and used a lot more than I would have thought.


----------



## Janderso (Jun 11, 2021)

C-Bag said:


> I too suffer from too many projects but when I saw the version on Tom’s Techniques site with complete plans it got to the top of the list. That and a Jere Kirkpatrick ball Turner attachment. It’s funny how for me it was more about finding a design I really liked and to hell with the list. Both were a challenge in their own way but have proved to be a game changer and used a lot more than I would have thought.


C-Bag,
The knurling tool looks great. Do you have a link to the plans?
You did a terrific job on it. It works well?


----------



## C-Bag (Jun 11, 2021)

Thanks Jeff.

Yeah it’s night and day compared to the bump knurler that came with QCTP. I’m sure with your nice lathe a bump knurler works fine but it was a no go with my 9x20 flexie lathe.



			http://tomstechniques.com/
		


he not only has complete plans but also vids!  Have fun!


----------



## chips&more (Jun 11, 2021)

Sorry, it is NOT a bump knurling tool. I have 4 of those Aloris BXA-19 knurling tools. I like them very much, hence, 4 of them. Each one is set-up for a different job. Over-priced, yes, but what isn’t that’s made by Aloris. They will last a lifetime, so buying used should not be a problem. Maybe the button cap screws will wear, not a problem to make/fix. Make sure you use new/sharp knurls! And clean the swarf! And I don’t use any math, never did!


----------



## MitMo303 (Jun 11, 2021)

Well those both look fantastic. I might have to take a look into those plans. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## keeena (Jun 17, 2021)

I have a BXA-19 which use on a Grizzly 12x26 (G4003G) - it works fantastic; very stout. If its a decent deal I would get it.


----------



## Cadillac (Jun 18, 2021)

I copied and made this style about two years ago. It is a scissor type knurler and works great. The adjustment knob was done with the tool . It will do up to 1.500


----------

